# My New Case Made By Patricia



## dragonfly (Aug 25, 2009)

My new case for my Kindle 2 with Oberon arrived today, made by our own dear and very talented Patricia. Thank you so much Patricia, I love it!!!!


DSC04052 by Dragonfly Flickr, on Flickr


DSC04051 by Dragonfly Flickr, on Flickr


----------



## Monchhichi (Mar 31, 2010)

Dragonfly, that is so pretty. Patricia does beautiful work.


----------



## dragonfly (Aug 25, 2009)

Monchhichi said:


> Dragonfly, that is so pretty. Patricia does beautiful work.


I am truly in love with it, she was very kind to make it for me, and so quick! It matches (goes well with the colors) a backpack that I purchased from another member here. I use the backpack to walk to work, and now I can feel that the Kindle is protected well while inside. This is the only padded case that I have that will fit in the pack as it is on the small side but very well planned in space.


----------



## teeitup (Nov 1, 2008)

Dragonfly, very pretty case and of course, Patricia is so very good at all things she has made. I was won over when looking at other pictures that were posted.

So I hope you will not be offended if I post a couple of mine that I received today also. I wanted something for spring/summer to carry my Kindle and a few other things so I went with a purse and small bag for lipstick, etc. I love my "one-of-a-kind" purse. Thanks, Patricia!!









Front with zippered pocket









Back with two pockets and adjustable/removable strap.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Those are both so gorgeous, I love the patterns and colors! The lipstick case is so cute too! Patricia does beautiful work.


----------



## dragonfly (Aug 25, 2009)

Teeitup, first off I love your handle here! I am never offended when we show together our kindle blessings, I am kind of a little crazy over looking for things for my kindle to wear, or to stow away in. I love your choices here, and yes I think Patricia's work rocks!!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

They are both beautiful! I love the Vera Bradley fabric!


----------



## karin (Jul 15, 2010)

Those are all lovely. Patricia, you do beautiful work!


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

Simply gorgeous


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Excellent work - very, very nice


----------



## TerryB (Jan 5, 2011)

That is beautiful!  And it's in my favorite VB pattern - "Symphony in Hue".  I think your case is prettier than the VB eReader case I bought in Symphony in Hue!!


----------



## dragonfly (Aug 25, 2009)

TerryB said:


> That is beautiful! And it's in my favorite VB pattern - "Symphony in Hue". I think your case is prettier than the VB eReader case I bought in Symphony in Hue!!


Thank you TerryB, I was very disappointed that VB did not take we who own K2s into consideration (I know too much trouble and money to market to everyone). I was so delighted that Patricia agreed to make this for me, not only is it beautiful, but she was able to make it to fit my K2 with Oberon in such luxury. It feels like a treasure when it is inside, I could not be happier.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Dragonfly, that is beautiful.  It brings out the very best of the VB fabric.


----------



## AmusedDiva (Jan 13, 2011)

Both those sleeves are beautiful.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

I somehow missed this thread... love the bags.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

So beautiful.

If you don't mind my asking, what does she charge for a bag like that?  I love the purse and the little bag; I'd want different fabric, but I've been looking for a Kindle bag that had a carrying strap.


----------



## teeitup (Nov 1, 2008)

caseyf6 said:


> So beautiful.
> 
> If you don't mind my asking, what does she charge for a bag like that? I love the purse and the little bag; I'd want different fabric, but I've been looking for a Kindle bag that had a carrying strap.


PM sent


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

so excited Patricia finished my case and is on its way! she posted a picture for me and it is gorgeous she is very very talented


----------

